

Flamethrowing musical sculpture destined for Burning Man - cubes
http://www.wired.co.uk/news/archive/2010-05/21/flamethrowing-musical-sculpture-destined-for-burning-man

======
yourabi
Syzygryd is also on kickstarter:

<http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/fire/syzygryd>

